# Juve - Real Madrid. Finale Champions 2017. 3 giugno ore 20:45. Tv...



## admin (3 Maggio 2017)

Siamo arrivati all'atto finale della Champions League 2016/2017. Juventus e Real Madrid, le due finaliste, si affronteranno sabato 3 giugno 2017 a Cardiff.

La Juventus ha eliminato il Monaco mentre il Real Madrid ha fatto fuori, ancora una volta, i cugini dell'Atletico Madrid.

Dove vedere Juventus - Real Madrid in tv?

Diretta esclusiva sulle reti Mediaset. La partita dovrebbe essere visibile in chiaro su Canale 5.

Seguiranno tutte le news sulla partita.


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2017)

Figuriamoci se la vincono per due anni di fila...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (3 Maggio 2017)

ammazza , non gli diamo nemmeno il beneficio del dubbio per il ritorno


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ammazza , non gli diamo nemmeno il beneficio del dubbio per il ritorno



Beh, che dubbi vuoi che ci siano.


----------



## juventino (3 Maggio 2017)




----------



## Roten1896 (3 Maggio 2017)

o meglio Allegri vs Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Maggio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ammazza , non gli diamo nemmeno il beneficio del dubbio per il ritorno



Quale ritorno ?


----------



## ralf (3 Maggio 2017)

Hala Madrid


----------



## Hellscream (3 Maggio 2017)

Il loro anno è arrivato (purtroppo)


----------



## Doctore (3 Maggio 2017)

Quanti fegati sono scoppiati stasera tra le tifoserie?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Maggio 2017)

E niente... è il loro anno...


----------



## Freddy Manson (3 Maggio 2017)

Mi sembra che sia la nona finale che fanno, non potranno perdere in eterno...


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Maggio 2017)

L'italia nel 2006 arrivò in finale del mondiale senza subire gol, idem la Juventus quest'anno... e c'è Buffon contro Zidane. 
è scritto dai


----------



## Kaw (3 Maggio 2017)

Per la legge dei grandi numeri dovranno pur vincerla...
Ne hanno vinte due in croce e perso il maggior numero di finali, direi che sia giunto il momento di un cambiamento.
In ogni caso, più meritata questa di quella dell'Inter...


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo arrivati all'atto finale della Champions League 2016/2017. Juventus e Real Madrid, le due finaliste, si affronteranno sabato 3 giugno 2017 a Cardiff.
> 
> La Juventus ha eliminato il Monaco mentre il Real Madrid ha fatto fuori, ancora una volta, i cugini dell'Atletico Madrid.
> 
> ...



Dì Mario, questa è la tua ultima carta


----------



## Aragorn (3 Maggio 2017)

Già l'anno scorso contro il Bayern si era capito che prima o poi sarebbe arrivato questo momento, era solo questione di tempo. L'importante è che abbiano perso quella del 2015 con Pirletto in campo.


----------



## MissRossonera (3 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo arrivati all'atto finale della Champions League 2016/2017. Juventus e Real Madrid, le due finaliste, si affronteranno sabato 3 giugno 2017 a Cardiff.
> 
> La Juventus ha eliminato il Monaco mentre il Real Madrid ha fatto fuori, ancora una volta, i cugini dell'Atletico Madrid.
> 
> ...


Io simpatizzo Real da tanto,ma quest'anno purtroppo temo sia già tutto scritto...


----------



## Crox93 (3 Maggio 2017)

Pure Glik dice che hanno altri obbiettivi adesso.
Parlano tutti come se non esistesse il ritorno, ed effettivamente potrebbero anche non giocarlo


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Maggio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Pure Glik dice che hanno altri obbiettivi adesso.
> Parlano tutti come se non esistesse il ritorno, ed effettivamente potrebbero anche non giocarlo


beh ma in effetti te lo immagini Glik che gioca una finale di CL??


----------



## Crox93 (3 Maggio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> beh ma in effetti te lo immagini Glik che gioca una finale di CL??



Contro Ronaldo


----------



## fra29 (3 Maggio 2017)

Juve fortissima.
Una cattiveria condita con sapienza tattica e tecnica da farne un mix micidiale.
Nelle due partite avrebbero portato a scuola anche il Real.
Nella sfida secca però il Real ha nomi per vincere contro chiunque È tanta gente on grado di risolverla da sola (Ramos e CR7 su tutti).
Finale stupenda. Forse lunica che non ha un epilogo scritto con la juve in campo..


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo arrivati all'atto finale della Champions League 2016/2017. Juventus e Real Madrid, le due finaliste, si affronteranno sabato 3 giugno 2017 a Cardiff.
> 
> La Juventus ha eliminato il Monaco mentre il Real Madrid ha fatto fuori, ancora una volta, i cugini dell'Atletico Madrid.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2017)

Certo che se dovessero perdere l'ennesima finale..


----------



## juventino (9 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Certo che se dovessero perdere l'ennesima finale..



Mi appello agli dei del calcio affinché non ci tocchi l'ennesima onta.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Maggio 2017)

Fortissima la juve, ma per me questi corrono fin troppo. Non posso far altro che pensare male.


----------



## Mr. Canà (9 Maggio 2017)

Non vi facevo così scaramantici e cabalisti.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Maggio 2017)

due anni dopo, avendo ceduto Pirlo, Vidal e Pogba
se Allegri la vince diventa il vero mago della panchina


----------



## Smarx10 (9 Maggio 2017)

L'ultima volta che è stato aperto un topic del genere prima del ritorno è stato l'anno scorso in coppa italia. 3-0 della Juve all'inter all'andata. Al ritorno finì 3-0 per l'inter, e la juve passò ai rigori. Quasi quasi un 3-0 dell'atletico...


----------



## VonVittel (9 Maggio 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Non vi facevo così scaramantici e cabalisti.



Si dice che un ex giocatore possa essere presente a Cardiff nella panchina della Juve. Un certo Crisantemi mi sembra


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (9 Maggio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> due anni dopo, avendo ceduto Pirlo, Vidal e Pogba
> se Allegri la vince diventa il vero mago della panchina



Allegri è bravo, ma arrivare a definirlo mago è assurdo. Ha una squadra fortissima. Nessun miracolo se la dovesse vincere. Ovviamente sarà meritata, ma i miracoli son altri. Tipo il Monaco in semi finale.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Maggio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Allegri è bravo, ma arrivare a definirlo mago è assurdo. Ha una squadra fortissima. Nessun miracolo se la dovesse vincere. Ovviamente sarà meritata, ma i miracoli son altri. Tipo il Monaco in semi finale.



concordo. Ma soprattutto ha affrontato il Monaco, Barcellona (a fine ciclo), e Porto. Non esageriamo.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Maggio 2017)

CR7 all'incrocio al 90'


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Maggio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Allegri è bravo, ma arrivare a definirlo mago è assurdo. Ovviamente sarà meritata, ma i miracoli son altri. Tipo il Monaco in semi finale.



Grande impresa del Monaco ma nessun miracolo. I sorteggi possono consentire a qualche outsider di arrivare in semifinale. Girone con Tottenham Leverkusen e CSKA. Ottavi col City. Quarti col BVB. Una di queste in semifinale ci sarebbe comunque arrivata. Un plauso comunque a Jardim.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Maggio 2017)

Se i ladri perdono devono solo andarsi a nascondere


----------



## __king george__ (10 Maggio 2017)

una cosa è certa.....se non lo fanno quest'anno il triplete non lo fanno più.....per quanto forti non è che arrivi in finale di tutte le competizioni tutti gli anni.....

credo stavolta sia favorita la juve ma è da tripla...


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Maggio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> una cosa è certa.....se non lo fanno quest'anno il triplete non lo fanno più.....per quanto forti non è che arrivi in finale di tutte le competizioni tutti gli anni.....



eh intanto bisognerebbe iniziare a rendergli le cose piu difficili in italia, perche' altrimenti il triplete dipende solo dalla CL


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Maggio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Grande impresa del Monaco ma nessun miracolo. I sorteggi possono consentire a qualche outsider di arrivare in semifinale. Girone con Tottenham Leverkusen e CSKA. Ottavi col City. Quarti col BVB. Una di queste in semifinale ci sarebbe comunque arrivata. Un plauso comunque a Jardim.



Sinceramente io lo vedo come un miracolo. Nessuno avrebbe puntato un euro sul monaco in semifinale. Come tutti lo davano per spacciato contro il City. La Juve è stata costruita per provare a vincere la Champions League. Sia chiaro che non voglio sminuire il lavoro do Allegri. Si sta dimostrando un grande allenatore. Penso anche migliore di Conte visto ciò che ha fatto e sta facendo con la Juve in Europa. In più ho notato che in queste ultime partite di Champions stanno anche giocando molto bene. È stato divertente veder giocare la Juve in queste 2 semifinali. Passaggi di prima, triangoli, squadra sempre in pressing etc. 
Va fatto un elogio anche alla società. Ha lavorato da Dio. La vera chicca è stata Dani Alves preso a zero. Ad oggi è ancora il terzino destro più forte del mondo. Pazzesco.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Maggio 2017)

> La Juve è stata costruita per provare a vincere la Champions League. Sia chiaro che non voglio sminuire il lavoro do Allegri.



Non lo si puo' certo sminuire perche' ha costruito una squadra forte. Lui ha contribuito alla costruzione di questa Juventus e ancora di piu' alla sua "europeizzazione", ha gestito 3 competizioni benissimo e momenti delicati come la lite con Bonucci riuscendo a compattare maggiormente il gruppo. Comunque non ha ancora vinto. Se vince, entra tra i grandi allenatori del decennio. Se non vince non avra' fatto nulla, lo ha detto lui stesso ieri sera dopo la partita.


----------



## Julian4674 (10 Maggio 2017)

Allegri è lo stesso che criticavamo noi, solo che :

società forte, giocatori al top in 3 anni 2 finali di champions
società allo sbando, p0 e bolliti, ne prende 4 dal sassuolo


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Maggio 2017)

CR7 ha fatto 2651561 gol nelle ultime tre partite di Champions, è quindi garantito che non la struscerà contro la Juve.


----------



## Dell'erba (10 Maggio 2017)

Real favorito, ma proveremo a dire la nostra.

Qualunque squadra con cristiano Ronaldo in campo è sempre favorita, se gli aggiungiamo anche bale...

Vedremo comunque

P.S. Non capisco come si faccia a dire:" allegri FORSE meglio di conte"


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Maggio 2017)

ora che è ufficiale, lo confesso

in questa finale non tifo per nessuna delle due...
avrò modo di gioire in entrambi i casi e di rosicare in entrambi i casi...

fosse solo per le società ovviamente sarei un ultras del Real... ma CR7 proprio non lo sopporto, mentre stimo molto Allegri dall'altra parte

quindi è la finale peggiore che mi poteva capitare, ma spero sia una bella partita per lo spettatore e non voglio assolutamente perderla. vinca il migliore.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Maggio 2017)

comunque il mio pronostico è 2-0 secco juve


----------



## juventino (10 Maggio 2017)

Manca un mese, ma ho già un'ansia pazzesca addosso. Col Barça due anni fa avevamo oggettivamente pochissime chance, stavolta abbiamo ragionevoli possibilità di vincere ed è per questo che una sconfitta farebbe malissimo.


----------



## Dell'erba (11 Maggio 2017)

Kedhira recuperato forse già per la Lazio, parla di "few days" di riposo. 

Menomale, avremo molto bisogno di lui, anche se Marchisio non lo ha fatto rimpiangere


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Maggio 2017)

Dal punti di vista sportivo, la Juve si merita questa CL. Anche più dell'inda 2010, una squadra arrivata più per rimpalli, gol regolari non visti rigori non dati..

La Juve quest'anno NON HA MAI PERSO. Fuori casa hanno fatto 5 vittorie ed un pareggio. Sono numeri mostri e nemmeno le top squadre fuori casa hanno mai mostrato questi numeri.

Purtroppo però, davanti a loro si sono beccati una squadra che in finale non perde manco a morire. Si fossero beccati il Bayern per dire, avrebbero avuto molte ma molte più possibilità. 

Il real comunque arriva in finale per uno scandalo calcistico, spinto dall'arbitro. Solo i madristi sarebbero contenti, ci rendiamo conto che questi hanno fatto 2 gol in fuori gioco quando erano sotto di 2-1 in casa col Bayern?


----------



## Dell'erba (11 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dal punti di vista sportivo, la Juve si merita questa CL. Anche più dell'inda 2010, una squadra arrivata più per rimpalli, gol regolari non visti rigori non dati..
> 
> La Juve quest'anno NON HA MAI PERSO. Fuori casa hanno fatto 5 vittorie ed un pareggio. Sono numeri mostri e nemmeno le top squadre fuori casa hanno mai mostrato questi numeri.
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo, soprattutto sul nostro essere sfavoriti contro di loro. Purtroppo negli annali rimangono i vincitori, ci batterono con un gol in fuorigioco e non se ne sono mai vergognati, figurati se si vergognano di un quarto


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> CR7 ha fatto 2651561 gol nelle ultime tre partite di Champions, è quindi garantito che non la struscerà contro la Juve.



Ovvio.


----------



## Didaco (11 Maggio 2017)

Solitamente tifo contro la Juve in campo internazionale. Questa volta faccio però un'eccezione. A parte la vergogna dei due gol in fuorigioco contro il Bayern, 12 Champions al Real Madrid non si possono vedere. Saremmo quasi doppiati. Accetterei piuttosto la terza della juve e di interrompere il dominio spagnolo, in attesa di tempi migliori per i nostri colori.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2017)

*Felix Brych arbitrerà la finale di Champions League*


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Maggio 2017)

Nettamente favorita la Juventus

Per me finita 2-0 con 1 solo tiro in porta del Real


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Maggio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> CR7 all'incrocio al 90'



Non perderanno mai, ma in tale caso deve segnare Morata


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Maggio 2017)

Juve nettamente favorita 


In ogni caso tiferò Real Madrid, non tanto in ottica anti-gobbi, dato che per me se la meritano eccome, ma proprio per gemellaggio culturale che sento col Real in ambito europeo..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Maggio 2017)

Mi quoto dal topic sul sorteggio delle semifinali di Champions: 



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tu scherzi ma io a queste cose ci credo. Nel Calcio, come diceva senzasenso (chi se lo ricorda? ) c'è anche una componente "mistica" per così dire; tale componente, oramai, è del tutto manifesta e vi spiego perché:
> L'Atletico non può andare in finale perché in finale, altrimenti, si ritroverebbe con la Juve, che naturalmente passerà col Monaco; a quel punto, chi perderebbe? La Juve la quinta finale di fila? O l'Atletico la sua quarta finale su quattro della sua storia? All'Atletico verrà evitata quest'onta; di conseguenza in finale ci andrà il Real.
> Ora, vi pare che una squadra come il Real vincerà ben 3 delle ultime 4 Champions League, di cui due di fila, eguagliando il record tutt'ora imbattuto di Sacchi? Si aggiunga che il Real piglia sempre sberle dalla Juventus; infine, dulcis in fundo, c'è la regola del 7, che hai poc'anzi illustrato e che era sfuggita anche a me, che permetterà alla Juve non solo di vincere il titolo, ma di vendicarsi anche della finale del '98 persa proprio col Real.
> Il cammino, secondo me, è tracciato, con tutta la sua aura mistica. Insomma, ragazzi, mettetevi l'anima in pace: la Juventus, meritatamente, diventerà campione d'Europa.



Alla statistica dei 7 anni, si aggiunga anche quella di una Juve campione d'Europa contro i campioni in carica(Liverpool '85, Ajax '96) e campione d'Europa dopo aver battuto una francese in semifinale(Bordeaux '85 e Nantes '96).


----------



## __king george__ (12 Maggio 2017)

sario io che sono strano ma a leggere e a sentire molti commenti sembra che la juve affronti il cagliari....per me la juve perde
(non è una gufata sennò direi che vince.....


----------



## juventino (13 Maggio 2017)

*Un po' a sorpresa, sarà il tedesco Felix Brych ad arbitrare l'atto conclusivo della competizione. Il fischietto tedesco quest'anno ha già diretto la Juventus in occasione della vittoria al Do Dragao col Porto. Brych ha vinto la concorrenza dello sloveno Skomina (che era il favorito, dirigerà la finale di Europa League) e del serbo Mazic (che sarà invece il quarto uomo di Brych). *


----------



## Crox93 (13 Maggio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Nettamente favorita la Juventus
> 
> Per me finita 3-0 con 1 solo tiro in porta del Real



Fixed


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Maggio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Un po' a sorpresa, sarà il tedesco Felix Brych ad arbitrare l'atto conclusivo della competizione. Il fischietto tedesco quest'anno ha già diretto la Juventus in occasione della vittoria al Do Dragao col Porto. Brych ha vinto la concorrenza dello sloveno Skomina (che era il favorito, dirigerà la finale di Europa League) e del serbo Mazic (che sarà invece il quarto uomo di Brych). *



Mi sono accorto che non conosco nemmeno più gli arbitri stranieri da quanto non andiamo in Europa


----------



## Kutuzov (15 Maggio 2017)

Juve troppo forte per questo Real. Leggendo la formazione titolare, ci si rende conto vhe tutti possono segnare, dal terzino alla punta. E hanno una difesa impenetrabile.

Il real ha una fase difensiva ridicola in confronto alla Juve. 

Comunque Coppa meritata. Temo però sia solo l'inizio. Di questo bisogna ringraziare il duo Galliani/Berlusconi. Dopo calciopoli non dovevano farli più neanche respirare (come stanno facendo loro sul mercato, indebolendo avversari) e invece Pirlo regalato, Tevez, Matri...


----------



## juventino (28 Maggio 2017)

Mancano 6 giorni...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Maggio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mancano 6 giorni...


...al triplete


----------



## juventino (28 Maggio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> ...al triplete


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2017)

Auguri, mille di questi giorni!!


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2017)

Si affrontano la squadra che ha vinto più finale contro quella che ne ha perse di più. Guardando questa statistica, il risultato sembra scontato.

Purtroppo, sarà la classifica eccezione che conferma la regola, secondo me.

Preghiamo lo spirito del Benfica.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si affrontano la squadra che ha vinto più finale contro quella che ne ha perse di più. Guardando questa statistica, il risultato sembra scontato.
> 
> Purtroppo, sarà la classifica eccezione che conferma la regola, secondo me.
> 
> Preghiamo lo spirito del Benfica.



Guarda caso solo il Bayern negli ultimi anni poteva perderla contro il Chelsea in un modo davvero incredbile.. ma li è la maledizione della finale in casa


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (29 Maggio 2017)

Hala Madrid.


----------



## tonilovin93 (29 Maggio 2017)

Per dirne una.. se la Juventus dovesse vincere, io porterei a casa 400€ grazie ad una scommessa fatta tempo fa..
Ma oh, non riesco proprio a tifarla, se dovesse perdere sarei contento lo stesso


----------



## Red&Black Storm (31 Maggio 2017)




----------



## juventino (31 Maggio 2017)

Red&Black Storm ha scritto:


>



Se vinciamo la compro


----------



## 666psycho (31 Maggio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se vinciamo la compro



se perdete la compro io..


----------



## 666psycho (31 Maggio 2017)

non vedo l'ora di scrivere il commento " e anche quest'anno, la vincerete l'anno prossimo"...


----------



## fabri47 (31 Maggio 2017)

Red&Black Storm ha scritto:


>


Quanto godrei se la vincesse il Real dopo questa.


----------



## juventino (1 Giugno 2017)

*Probabili formazioni a due giorni dalla finale.
Juventus (4-2-3-1): Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Pjanic, Khedira; Dani Alves, Dybala, Mandzukic; Higuain.
Real Madrid (4-3-1-2): Navas; Carvajal, Varane, Ramos, Marcelo; Kroos, Casemiro, Modric; Isco; Benema, Ronaldo.

Nella Juve ballottaggio tra Marchisio e Khedira, col tedesco favorito.
Nel Real dovrebbe farcela Carvajal, mentre Isco appare nettamente favorito su Bale (non al meglio il gallese).*


----------



## Crox93 (1 Giugno 2017)

Non vedo l'ora che sia finita.
Almeno Sky Juve 24 può fare i suoi speciali per i prossimi 6 mesi sulla vittoria di JuveMia<3 e sulla squadra piu forte di sempre w juve!!11!!
E almeno, magari, dopo tornano a parlare anche di altro


----------



## mandraghe (1 Giugno 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora che sia finita.
> Almeno Sky Juve 24 può fare i suoi speciali per i prossimi 6 mesi sulla vittoria di JuveMia<3 e sulla squadra piu forte di sempre w juve!!11!!
> E almeno, magari, dopo tornano a parlare anche di altro



Se non dovessero vincere nemmeno stavolta a Sky faranno minimo 3 giorni di lutto. Oscureranno le trasmissioni e probabilmente indiranno uno mega sciopero della fame (anche se da fonti certe so che la moglie di Caressa si è opposta fermamente a quest'ultima ipotesi).


----------



## Crox93 (1 Giugno 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se non dovessero vincere nemmeno stavolta a Sky faranno minimo 3 giorni di lutto. Oscureranno le trasmissioni e probabilmente indiranno uno mega sciopero della fame (anche se da fonti certe so che la moglie di Caressa si è opposta fermamente a quest'ultima ipotesi).



Molto probabile 
Pero 3 giorni li fanno a Juventus TV, a Sky probabilmente ne faranno anche 5


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Giugno 2017)

il ritorno di Carvajal e una brutta notizia
fa finta che non abbia detto nulla..
ma ve ne accorgerete durante la partita


spina nel c**o è riduttivo


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Giugno 2017)

ormai hanno vinto è scritto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Giugno 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> non vedo l'ora di scrivere il commento " e anche quest'anno, la vincerete l'anno prossimo"...


Sicuro tu, eh?


----------



## Raryof (1 Giugno 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se non dovessero vincere nemmeno stavolta a Sky faranno minimo 3 giorni di lutto. Oscureranno le trasmissioni e probabilmente indiranno uno mega sciopero della fame (anche se da fonti certe so che la moglie di Caressa si è opposta fermamente a quest'ultima ipotesi).



In quel caso potrei fare da consolatore a Monica Somma.


----------



## 666psycho (2 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sicuro tu, eh?



sicuro no... ma lo spero, tanto..


----------



## Dell'erba (2 Giugno 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> In quel caso potrei fare da consolatore a Monica Somma.



Gran femminone


----------



## Dell'erba (2 Giugno 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> non vedo l'ora di scrivere il commento " e anche quest'anno, la vincerete l'anno prossimo"...



Eventualmente molti useranno come vecchio classico la frase: "certo che sto Real(o squadra x battuta dalla Juve) è proprio una squadretta"


----------



## juventino (2 Giugno 2017)

Siamo alla vigilia. Comincio ad avere lo stomaco chiuso dalla tensione


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo arrivati all'atto finale della Champions League 2016/2017. Juventus e Real Madrid, le due finaliste, si affronteranno sabato 3 giugno 2017 a Cardiff.
> 
> La Juventus ha eliminato il Monaco mentre il Real Madrid ha fatto fuori, ancora una volta, i cugini dell'Atletico Madrid.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Giugno 2017)

Ti prego Cristiano.
Ti prego.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Giugno 2017)

E siamo all'ultimo atto.
La guarderò con interesse.


----------



## juventino (3 Giugno 2017)

Ho dormito malissimo, e dormirò male pure stanotte, comunque vada


----------



## Giangy (3 Giugno 2017)

Guarderò la partita solo per interesse, e solo perchè è una finalissima. Detto questo spero per il Real Madrid, non mi interessa gente che dice: ma che razza di Italiano sei se in Europa non tifi per una squadra Italiana, posso tifare qualsiasi squadra Italiana in Europa, per lo più anche in finale, ma mai squadre come la Juventus, o il Napoli. Comunque credo che i gobbi un gol lo fanno, e forse potrebbero anche vincere.


----------



## MissRossonera (3 Giugno 2017)

Red&Black Storm ha scritto:


>


Ma già solo per questo si meriterebbero di perderla,sboroni! Purtroppo però temo che la loro fortuna sfacciata li assista,non prevedo una bella serata per tutto il resto d'Italia... In ogni caso Hala Madrid sempre!



juventino ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni a due giorni dalla finale.
> Juventus (4-2-3-1): Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Pjanic, Khedira; Dani Alves, Dybala, Mandzukic; Higuain.
> Real Madrid (4-3-1-2): Navas; Carvajal, Varane, Ramos, Marcelo; Kroos, Casemiro, Modric; Isco; Benema, Ronaldo.
> 
> ...


Buona notizia quella di Carvajal.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Giugno 2017)

Red&Black Storm ha scritto:


>



Ma fa pure schifo


----------



## Jaqen (3 Giugno 2017)

Complimenti alla Juventus per la vittoria della Champion's League!


----------



## 666psycho (3 Giugno 2017)

Forza Juve! stasera vincete 2 a 1! Buffon potrà finalmente, a 40 anni, alzare la coppa! meglio tardi che mai! Triplet3 is coming...  peccato che non potrò guardarla..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Giugno 2017)

Ma che combinano???? Già la maglia del tripletta?? 

Questi sono matti....

Io nel fine maggio del 2005 avevo messo la bottiglia di champagne nel freezer.... Poi va bhe.....


----------



## Djici (3 Giugno 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma che combinano???? Già la maglia del tripletta??
> 
> Questi sono matti....
> 
> Io nel fine maggio del 2005 avevo messo la bottiglia di champagne nel freezer.... Poi va bhe.....



E l hai lasciata li per 2 anni. Così era ancora più fresca


----------



## Hellscream (3 Giugno 2017)

E dopo quello interista ci tocca sorbirci pure il triplete dei ladri...


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2017)

Sempre più convinto che vincerà il Real

La Juventus è il Benfica 2,0 le finali non le vinceranno mai.


----------



## sballotello (3 Giugno 2017)

è l'anno della juve


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E dopo quello interista ci tocca sorbirci pure il triplete dei ladri...


Siamo rimasti a secco soltanto noi... però, almeno, le loro Champions messe insieme non raggiungo le nostre, né mai ci raggiungeranno singolarmente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Complimenti alla Juventus per la vittoria della Champion's League!


Mi accodo. Alla fine è stata meritatissima, con 3 goal subiti in 13 partite.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Giugno 2017)

Se la giocano 3 volte la vince 3 volte la Juve


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Giugno 2017)

Secono me finisce 3 a 1 per il Real Madrid. 

Qualcuno poi mi spiega per quale motivo Buffon dovrebbe vincere il pallone d'oro in caso di vittoria stasera? Non ho capito cosa abbia fatto di straordinario in questa stagione. Cristiano Ronaldo mi pare che se lo meriti senza alcun dubbio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Giugno 2017)

Due anni fa sapevo avrebbero perso, non erano pronti.

Oggi so che vinceranno, hanno una difesa e fase difensiva perfetto, e il Real è bravo a sfruttare solamente gli errori degli avversari, ma non crea quasi mai di suo le occasioni.

Dispiace, ma è giusto così quest'anno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> *Due anni fa sapevo avrebbero perso, non erano pronti.
> 
> Oggi so che vinceranno, hanno una difesa e fase difensiva perfetto*, e il Real è bravo a sfruttare solamente gli errori degli avversari, ma non crea quasi mai di suo le occasioni.
> 
> Dispiace, ma è giusto così quest'anno


Esatto. Anche io ero stra convinto che non avrebbero mai vinto con quel Barcellona, che era una squadra perfetta, come ora sono stra convinto che vinceranno. 
Il Real è messo male anche da un punto di vista tattico:
Ronaldo ormai è una sedia, che non dribbla più nessuno, e giocherà centrale vicino a Benzema; quindi saranno dati in pasto alla coppia Bonucci-Chiellini.
Isco, che ha fatto tante fortune del Real, non la struscerà nemmeno, soffocato dalle due linee della Juventus pressoché perfette e pure le fasce saranno sterilissime, perché i terzini, costretti a salire (lasciando da soli i centrali e Casemiro) saranno sempre raddoppiati; infine Kroos e Modric palleggeranno e palleggeranno senza mai trovare l'imbeccata decisiva.
Il Real non segna nemmeno e la Juve li colpisce in contropiede con Dybala (Higuaìn non combina mai nulla nelle finali). 
Io neanche sforzandomi riesco a vedere il modo per la Juventus di perderla.
Si aggiungano poi tutte le statistiche che concretamente non contano nulla, ma non si generano per caso, tra le semifinaliste francesi, le finaliste campioni in carica, i 7 anni delle italiane e le due Champions di fila dai tempi di Sacchi.
In nessun modo la Juventus può perdere questa finale... nessuno!


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sempre più convinto che vincerà il Real
> 
> La Juventus è il Benfica 2,0 le finali non le vinceranno mai.



Mi auguro proprio tu abbia ragione.

Io ho peche speranze!


----------



## kolao95 (3 Giugno 2017)

1+Goal a 5,50..


----------



## juventino (3 Giugno 2017)

Ammazza quante gufate


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ammazza quante gufate


Dai, a parte gli scherzi, leggi l'ultimo mio post e prova a smentirmi. Gufo, ovviamente, ma quando dico che credo alla vostra vittoria lo dico seriamente.


----------



## Gabry (3 Giugno 2017)

Per me vince chi segna il primo goal e penso lo farà la juve. Ritengo che il Real non sia in grado di adeguare il proprio gioco in funzione dell'avversario, quindi andrà in campo credendosi il più forte e non rendendosi bene conto della difesa che si troverà davanti. Quindi prevedo che già molto presto (nel primo tempo) la juventus li infilerà in contropiede e passerà in vantaggio. Detto questo la juve si chiuderà in difesa, il Real si aprirà favorendo così il gioco della squadra torinese che nel secondo tempo li infilerà ancora. 2-0 juve.


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esatto. Anche io ero stra convinto che non avrebbero mai vinto con quel Barcellona, che era una squadra perfetta, come ora sono stra convinto che vinceranno.
> Il Real è messo male anche da un punto di vista tattico:
> Ronaldo ormai è una sedia, che non dribbla più nessuno, e giocherà centrale vicino a Benzema; quindi saranno dati in pasto alla coppia Bonucci-Chiellini.
> Isco, che ha fatto tante fortune del Real, non la struscerà nemmeno, soffocato dalle due linee della Juventus pressoché perfette e pure le fasce saranno sterilissime, perché i terzini, costretti a salire (lasciando da soli i centrali e Casemiro) saranno sempre raddoppiati; infine Kroos e Modric palleggeranno e palleggeranno senza mai trovare l'imbeccata decisiva.
> ...


Bella analisi, che condivido.
Ma per me il gol decisivo lo segnerà proprio Higuain.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esatto. Anche io ero stra convinto che non avrebbero mai vinto con quel Barcellona, che era una squadra perfetta, come ora sono stra convinto che vinceranno.
> Il Real è messo male anche da un punto di vista tattico:
> *Ronaldo ormai è una sedia, che non dribbla più nessuno, e giocherà centrale vicino a Benzema; quindi saranno dati in pasto alla coppia Bonucci-Chiellini*.
> Isco, che ha fatto tante fortune del Real, non la struscerà nemmeno, soffocato dalle due linee della Juventus pressoché perfette e pure le fasce saranno sterilissime, perché i terzini, costretti a salire (lasciando da soli i centrali e Casemiro) saranno sempre raddoppiati; infine Kroos e Modric palleggeranno e palleggeranno senza mai trovare l'imbeccata decisiva.
> ...



Secondo me invece sarà proprio questa la mossa che farà vincere il Real Madrid stasera. Schierare Ronaldo al fianco di Benzema gli farà vincere la partita. Ronaldo non ha più il passo ed il Dribbling di una volta, ecco perché metterlo più vicino alla porta è una mossa geniale. Bonucci è l'anello debole della difesa Juventina. Nell'1vs1 viene saltato 1 volta si e 1 volta no. CR7 nello stretto e nel dribbling secco per poi andare al tiro è ancora una belva, ecco perché penso che Bonucci stasera farà la figura del pollo. Mettiamoci anche che Benzema non è di certo il primo pirla che passa e il gioco è fatto. Questo Real Madrid non è spettacolare, ma non è nemmeno messo cosi male tatticamente come sembra, semplicemente perché Zidane non è scemo. Ricordiamo anche che persino il Barcellona di quest'anno, che era riuscito a prendere 4 gol dal PSG ha creato diverse occasioni da gol contro la Juve. Solo che Iniesta e Suarez parevano 2 addormentati. Staremo a vedere, ma come ho già detto per me la mossa di schierare punta Ronaldo è quella che deciderà il Match.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece sarà proprio questa la mossa che farà vincere il Real Madrid stasera. Schierare Ronaldo al fianco di Benzema gli farà vincere la partita. Ronaldo non ha più il passo ed il Dribbling di una volta, ecco perché metterlo più vicino alla porta è una mossa geniale. Bonucci è l'anello debole della difesa Juventina. Nell'1vs1 viene saltato 1 volta si e 1 volta no. CR7 nello stretto e nel dribbling secco per poi andare al tiro è ancora una belva, ecco perché penso che Bonucci stasera farà la figura del pollo. Mettiamoci anche che Benzema non è di certo il primo pirla che passa e il gioco è fatto. Questo Real Madrid non è spettacolare, ma non è nemmeno messo cosi male tatticamente come sembra, semplicemente perché Zidane non è scemo. Ricordiamo anche che persino il Barcellona di quest'anno, che era riuscito a prendere 4 gol dal PSG ha creato diverse occasioni da gol contro la Juve. Solo che Iniesta e Suarez parevano 2 addormentati. Staremo a vedere, ma come ho già detto per me la mossa di schierare punta Ronaldo è quella che deciderà il Match.


A Bonucci basta marcare stretto Ronaldo, al quale faticheranno ad arrivare palloni, secondo me; Ronaldo nemmeno ce l'avrà l'opportunità di saltare il bianconero.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A Bonucci basta marcare stretto Ronaldo, al quale faticheranno ad arrivare palloni, secondo me; Ronaldo nemmeno ce l'avrà l'opportunità di saltare il bianconero.



Vedremo. Io mi immagino due azioni: 1) Juve in attacco, perde palla, filtrante a Ronaldo (che corre ancora come una freccia) e gol in contropiede. 2) Passaggio secco a CR7 che salta uno dei due centrali della Juve e fa gol. 

Questo è ciò che mi immagino io, ma si vedrà stasera. Magari segnerà al 90esimo Keylor Navas in rovesciata


----------



## juventino (3 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dai, a parte gli scherzi, leggi l'ultimo mio post e prova a smentirmi. Gufo, ovviamente, ma quando dico che credo alla vostra vittoria lo dico seriamente.



Mah io tutta questa sicurezza sulla nostra vittoria non capisco da dove derivi. È vero che ci sono ragionevoli motivazioni per pensare che stasera alzeremo la coppa, ma è altrettanto vero che sconfiggere il Real in finale è un Everest non da poco da scalare. Stiamo parlando della squadra più prestigiosa di sempre, che non perde una finale da 36 anni e che all'atto conclusivo gli è quasi sempre andato tutto bene. 
Partire battuti no, ma l'ottimismo deve ssere calibrato in modo giusto.

PS: noto che alcuni si appellano al Benfica, sperando che la Juve stasera ricalchi la storica sfiga dei portoghesi nelle finali. E se vi dicessi che una delle sole tre finali perse dal Real nella storia della competizione è stata proprio...col Benfica?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mah io tutta questa sicurezza sulla nostra vittoria non capisco da dove derivi. È vero che ci sono ragionevoli motivazioni per pensare che stasera alzeremo la coppa, ma è altrettanto vero che sconfiggere il Real in finale è un Everest non da poco da scalare. Stiamo parlando della squadra più prestigiosa di sempre, che non perde una finale da 36 anni e che all'atto conclusivo gli è quasi sempre andato tutto bene.
> Partire battuti no, ma l'ottimismo deve ssere calibrato in modo giusto.
> 
> PS: noto che alcuni si appellano al Benfica, sperando che la Juve stasera ricalchi la storica sfiga dei portoghesi nelle finali. E se vi dicessi che una delle sole tre finali perse dal Real nella storia della competizione è stata proprio...col Benfica?


Ecco vedi, tutte a vostro favore pure le statistiche.


----------



## juventino (3 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ecco vedi, tutte a vostro favore pure le statistiche.



Il discorso delle statistiche conta fino ad un certo punto, prima o poi vengono sempre smentite.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il discorso delle statistiche conta fino ad un certo punto, prima o poi vengono sempre smentite.


Non vincendo la Juve stasera se ne smentirebbero troppe.


----------



## Gekyn (3 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esatto. Anche io ero stra convinto che non avrebbero mai vinto con quel Barcellona, che era una squadra perfetta, come ora sono stra convinto che vinceranno.
> Il Real è messo male anche da un punto di vista tattico:
> Ronaldo ormai è una sedia, che non dribbla più nessuno, e giocherà centrale vicino a Benzema; quindi saranno dati in pasto alla coppia Bonucci-Chiellini.
> Isco, che ha fatto tante fortune del Real, non la struscerà nemmeno, soffocato dalle due linee della Juventus pressoché perfette e pure le fasce saranno sterilissime, perché i terzini, costretti a salire (lasciando da soli i centrali e Casemiro) saranno sempre raddoppiati; infine Kroos e Modric palleggeranno e palleggeranno senza mai trovare l'imbeccata decisiva.
> ...



Gol di testa al 90' di Ramos.


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Giugno 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece sarà proprio questa la mossa che farà vincere il Real Madrid stasera. Schierare Ronaldo al fianco di Benzema gli farà vincere la partita. Ronaldo non ha più il passo ed il Dribbling di una volta, ecco perché metterlo più vicino alla porta è una mossa geniale. Bonucci è l'anello debole della difesa Juventina. Nell'1vs1 viene saltato 1 volta si e 1 volta no. CR7 nello stretto e nel dribbling secco per poi andare al tiro è ancora una belva, ecco perché penso che Bonucci stasera farà la figura del pollo. Mettiamoci anche che Benzema non è di certo il primo pirla che passa e il gioco è fatto. Questo Real Madrid non è spettacolare, ma non è nemmeno messo cosi male tatticamente come sembra, semplicemente perché Zidane non è scemo. Ricordiamo anche che persino il Barcellona di quest'anno, che era riuscito a prendere 4 gol dal PSG ha creato diverse occasioni da gol contro la Juve. Solo che Iniesta e Suarez parevano 2 addormentati. Staremo a vedere, ma come ho già detto per me la mossa di schierare punta Ronaldo è quella che deciderà il Match.



Mi chiedo come sia possibile che ancora oggi si consideri Bonucci come un mediocre o poco più, tanto da arrivare a dire che sia l'anello debole della loro difesa.
La leggenda metropolitana nata anni fa direi che è stata smentita da tempo. Per me è un valore aggiunto e non di poco conto.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Giugno 2017)

Auguri alla Juve!


----------



## kolao95 (3 Giugno 2017)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo come sia possibile che ancora oggi si consideri Bonucci come un mediocre o poco più, tanto da arrivare a dire che sia l'anello debole della loro difesa.
> La leggenda metropolitana nata anni fa direi che è stata smentita da tempo. Per me è un valore aggiunto e non di poco conto.



Già. Ha fatto un salto di qualità impressionante, è uno dei migliori nel suo ruolo. Se c'è un anello debole è Barzagli, che quest'anno qualche segno di cedimento lo ha mostrato.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Giugno 2017)

Auguri a tutti gli juventini sul forum, triplete ufficializzato.


----------



## Snake (3 Giugno 2017)

Vince il Real perchè c'ha i big game player per definizione.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (3 Giugno 2017)

Parlando seriamente... sembra oggettivamente l'anno della juve. E anche il modo in cui gli juventini ne parlano ti fa capire che in realtà sono convinti di vincere.. o almeno di essere i favoriti. Parlano come parlavamo noi nel 2007..


----------



## Aragorn (3 Giugno 2017)

Così come sette anni fa ero certo della vittoria dell'Inter ora lo sono con la Juve, azzardo anche lo stesso risultato: 2 a 0. L'unica consolazione è che stavolta smaltirò il tutto più in fretta, i trionfi gobbi mi danno da sempre meno fastidio rispetto a quelli interisti, senza contare che questo sarebbe anche molto più meritato.


----------



## Kutuzov (3 Giugno 2017)

Io ricordo la mia città invasa dai caroselli juventini dopo la serata di Istanbul. Questa sera mi tocca risentirli (((


----------



## juventino (3 Giugno 2017)

*Si sta diffondendo la voce che Zidane abbia clamorosamente deciso di buttare nella mischia Bale al posto di Isco. Le formazioni ufficiali dovrebbero uscire alle 19.45.*


----------



## Pit96 (3 Giugno 2017)

Mi duole dirlo, ma credo proprio vincerà la juve. Squadra troppo organizzata, cosa che il Real non è. Certo, è una finale e non ci dovrebbero essere favoriti, ma sento che la juve ce la possa seriamente fare, non è come due anni fa che il Barca era oggettivamente più forte...
Alla fine se vincono se la meritano anche per come hanno giocato fino ad oggi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> Vince il Real perchè c'ha i big game player per definizione.


Amo la tua convinzione e non sai quanto mi ci aggrappi  ma stasera, purtroppo, ti sbagli... e pure di grosso.


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

*Ufficiali:

Juventus (4-2-3-1): *Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Pjanic, Khedira; Dani Alves, Dybala, Mandzukic; Higuain. *All.* Allegri.

*Real Madrid (4-3-1-2)*: Navas; Carvajal, Varane, Ramos, Marcelo; Kroos, Casemiro, Modric; Isco; Benzema, Cristiano Ronaldo.* All.* Zidane.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Juventus (4-2-3-1): *Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Pjanic, Khedira; Dani Alves, Dybala, Mandzukic; Higuain. *All.* Allegri.
> 
> *Real Madrid (4-3-1-2)*: Navas; Carvajal, Varane, Ramos, Marcelo; Kroos, Casemiro, Modric; Isco; Benzema, Cristiano Ronaldo.* All.* Zidane.



James nemmeno in panchina............


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Giugno 2017)

Ormai io la do come già vinta e non si tratta di gufare ecc anzi sarei pure felice tutto sommato, uno perchè cosi gli altri la piantano di stressare con il loro triplete e io porto a casa un po di soldini visto che a settembre mi sono giocata 20 euri sulla vittoria della juve quotata 15 o 16 ora non ricordo .


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Juventus (4-2-3-1): *Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Pjanic, Khedira; Dani Alves, Dybala, Mandzukic; Higuain. *All.* Allegri.
> 
> *Real Madrid (4-3-1-2)*: Navas; Carvajal, Varane, Ramos, Marcelo; Kroos, Casemiro, Modric; Isco; Benzema, Cristiano Ronaldo.* All.* Zidane.



A me brucia il fatto che sto Real non perda mai una finale. E poi con 12 champions scappano davvero da noi.. eravamo 9-7 ora 12-7....


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A me brucia il fatto che sto Real non perda mai una finale. E poi con 12 champions scappano davvero da noi.. eravamo 9-7 ora 12-7....



Fino a stasera , io non vedo l'ora che sia tipo giovedì/venerdi che si piattisca un pò tutto questo, capisco tutto ma sono pesanti mamma mia CArdiff di qui e di la ogni 3 minuti mamma mia.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Giugno 2017)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo come sia possibile che ancora oggi si consideri Bonucci come un mediocre o poco più, tanto da arrivare a dire che sia l'anello debole della loro difesa.
> La leggenda metropolitana nata anni fa direi che è stata smentita da tempo. Per me è un valore aggiunto e non di poco conto.



Stasera si vedrà il suo reale valore contro i grandi attaccanti del Real Madrid. Se farà la figura del pollo significa che è sopravvalutato, se giocherà bene significherà che è forte. Io l'ho visto in difficoltà contro la Lazio, l'ho visto farsi saltare come un pollo da Candreva e via dicendo. Non sto dicendo che sia una pippa eh. Dico solo che è scarso nell'1vs1 e che secondo me Chiellini gli è decisamente superiore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Giugno 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E dopo quello interista ci tocca sorbirci pure il triplete dei ladri...



Sinceramente non cambierei MAI e ripeto MAI tutto quello che abbiamo vinto noi in Europa per un triplete ma manco morta.


----------



## Aragorn (3 Giugno 2017)

Nooo, non so mica se li reggo 90 e passa minuti di Piccinini ...


----------



## Kaw (3 Giugno 2017)

Real in maglia viola, porta sfiga...


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Real in maglia viola, porta sfiga...



Speriamo che porti sfiga ai gobbi!


----------



## chicagousait (3 Giugno 2017)

Nn so se riuscirò a reggere 90 minuti e forse più di Piccinini


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

Stanno dominando sti maledetti


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2017)

Cosa ha parato sto Navas prende solo 1 mln di euro.. vero Donnarumama.


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

Sto Benzinaio...


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

Ma Cristina sta giocando?


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2017)

finita Real campione


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

*Goooooooooooooolllllllll

Cristina*


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> finita Real campione



Zitto!!!!!


Ahahhahaa


----------



## diavolo (3 Giugno 2017)

Ronaldooooo


----------



## kolao95 (3 Giugno 2017)

Seeeeee


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Giugno 2017)

Pallone d'oro a Buffon, si si...


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Pallone d'oro a Buffon, si si...



Pallone dentro al sacco, casomai!


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Giugno 2017)

Allegri reagisce prontamente, dando indicazioni ai suoi.


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

Stiamo calmi che siamo ancora all'inizio!


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

Che somaro sto Isco


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

Se vabbè buonanotte


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2017)

ma che gol ha fatto questo???


----------



## kolao95 (3 Giugno 2017)

Se vabbè, 'sto cesso


----------



## diavolo (3 Giugno 2017)

Che ciulo Manzotin


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

Guarda che gol si è inventato sto cesso...


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2017)

Che gol mizzica che gol


----------



## diavolo (3 Giugno 2017)

Che scarso Navas


----------



## Aragorn (3 Giugno 2017)

Finita


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

Ora la vincono...


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Giugno 2017)

Se non è un segno anche questo gol. La vincono, finisce 3-1 giocatevelo live.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Giugno 2017)

Sono segnali ragazzi, segnali che sono ininterrotti dall'andata della partita contro il Barça. E' tutto scritto.


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Giugno 2017)

Ci voleva un ex Atletico per segnare al Madrid...


----------



## Aron (3 Giugno 2017)

Pensare che molti storcevano il naso quando Mandzukic era vicino al Milan


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

Ammonito pure Ramos

pfffff


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Giugno 2017)

Io esco, tanto la vincono al 100%. Non voglio sentire nessun gobbo maiale esultare ancora


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Giugno 2017)

Se segnava di cilena Ronaldo veniva giù lo stadio.


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

Che si sono mangiati sti asini


----------



## Hellscream (3 Giugno 2017)

Si sa già da due mesi come va a finire, ma assistere è davvero un'agonia..


----------



## RickyB83 (3 Giugno 2017)

Io sono chiuso in un albergo in Liguria con famiglia e mia figlia .. Speriamo di non sentire quasi niente..


----------



## Hellscream (3 Giugno 2017)

Il pallone d'oro dovrebbero darlo a Manzotin in caso, altro che Buffon


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Giugno 2017)

Navas ci metto la mano sul fuoco che non faceva quella papera perchè per me è una bella papera prendere gol cosi


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

Ma leva sto cesso di Isco e metti Bale


----------



## Hellscream (3 Giugno 2017)

Il 2-1 in contropiede è più scontato della morte.


----------



## Kaw (3 Giugno 2017)

La Juve ha trovato il gol della domenica, ma comunque sono molto meglio messi in campio rispetto al Real che è pericoloso solo quando riparte.
La Juve fà la partita per adesso...


----------



## fabri47 (3 Giugno 2017)

La Juve se vuole vincerla deve evitare i rigori. Altrimenti è certa la vittoria del Real.


----------



## Doctore (3 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma leva sto cesso di Isco e metti Bale



bastava anche james a mio avviso al posto di isco


----------



## Raryof (3 Giugno 2017)

Mi sembra non ci sia storia, il Real come squadra è imbarazzante, appena la partita si fa un po' più tattica escono dal campo e faticano, non sanno difendere e ho visto addirittura degli 1 vs 1 a difesa schierata, una roba imbarazzante.
Appena la Juve mette il secondo è fatta, poi gli basterà fare muro e sfruttare le ripartenze.


----------



## 1972 (3 Giugno 2017)

siete ancora convinti che sia sufficiente avere una squadra forte ed un portiere mediocre per vincere?


----------



## Aragorn (3 Giugno 2017)

Avevo pronosticato 2 a 0, vorrà dire che finirà 2 a 1, cambia poco


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Giugno 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> bastava anche james a mio avviso al posto di isco



Penso che addirittura stia in tribuna.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Giugno 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Penso che addirittura stia in tribuna.



Si si, non è manco un panchina


----------



## Kutuzov (3 Giugno 2017)

La vedo male per il Real. Fossero rimasti in vantaggio, ci avrei creduto. La Juve ora temo che la chiuderà subito e poi ripartenze.


----------



## Kutuzov (3 Giugno 2017)

Real comunque poca cosa. Passato in vantaggio per caso.


----------



## zamp2010 (3 Giugno 2017)

Ma Ronaldo segna sempre due contro le squadre italiane. Io se ero la Juve mi togliesse Higuain prima che sbaglia qualcosa di clamoroso come fa sempre in queste partite. 

c'è tutto da giocare


----------



## Pit96 (3 Giugno 2017)

Sta Fiorentina sta pareggiando un po' di fortuna


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Giugno 2017)

1972 ha scritto:


> siete ancora convinti che sia sufficiente avere una squadra forte ed un portiere mediocre per vincere?



Si, nell'equazione manca un allenatore capace. Per me Zidane non lo è (ha altre qualità, ha dimostrato di saper gestire uno spogliatoio pieno di campioni, ma allenare è un'altra cosa).


----------



## Kutuzov (3 Giugno 2017)

Di fronte casa stanno addobbando un camioncino. Gli ultimi ritocchi.


----------



## Doctore (3 Giugno 2017)

Kutuzov ha scritto:


> Real comunque poca cosa. Passato in vantaggio per caso.



ma non esageriamo che partita stai vedendo?il real quando tocca palla è sempre preciso...la juve semmai ha fatto un goal impossibile da rifare


----------



## 1972 (3 Giugno 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Si, nell'equazione manca un allenatore capace. Per me Zidane non lo è (ha altre qualità, ha dimostrato di saper gestire uno spogliatoio pieno di campioni, ma allenare è un'altra cosa).



mi vuoi convincere che la papera del portiere e' colpa dell'allenatore? non ci riuscirai mai!!!!


----------



## Kutuzov (3 Giugno 2017)

Comunque grande tensione. Quasi non riesco a vederla. La Juve se la meriterebbe alla fine. Però vedere quel l'idiota di Buffon alzarla...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Giugno 2017)

Che papera di navas.....


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Giugno 2017)

Non mi sono perso niente 
Inizio a vederla ora


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

E basta sto Isco


----------



## Doctore (3 Giugno 2017)

ma bale santiddiooo fallo entrare prima che sia troppo tardi................


----------



## Hellscream (3 Giugno 2017)

Di sto passo il real la partita in 11 non la finisce.


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Giugno 2017)

1972 ha scritto:


> mi vuoi convincere che la papera del portiere e' colpa dell'allenatore? non ci riuscirai mai!!!!



Non ho detto questo e mai mi sognerei di convincere qualcuno. Ho solo le mie opinioni.


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Giugno 2017)

Comunque Isco secondo me non sta facendo male, anche se Bale potrebbe spezzare la partita.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Giugno 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Di sto passo il real la partita in 11 non la finisce.



anche secondo me.


----------



## Snake (3 Giugno 2017)

Juve sempre in affanno nei secondi parziali con Monaco e Barcellona, stanno confermando la tendenza. Al prossimo gol che beccano e lo beccano sta partita finisce.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Giugno 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> Juve sempre in affanno nei secondi parziali con Monaco e Barcellona, stanno confermando la tendenza. Al prossimo gol che beccano e lo beccano sta partita finisce.



Credo che valga anche (e soprattutto) il contrario.


----------



## Snake (3 Giugno 2017)

Il real ha un tasso tecnico e atletico insostenibile sui 90 minuti.


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

*Casemirooooooooooooo*


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Giugno 2017)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

Adesso basta però è?


----------



## diavolo (3 Giugno 2017)

Casemirooo


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

Che paperaro Buffon


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2017)

Non ne posso piu di ste spagnole..speriamo che sia l'ultima


----------



## Snake (3 Giugno 2017)

e poi c'hanno più culo che anima che non guasta


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Giugno 2017)

Non ci credo, che suicidio


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

Modric, che giocatore.

Ogni volta che tocca il pallone fa stringere il culo agli avversari.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Giugno 2017)

serve bale però


----------



## Hellscream (3 Giugno 2017)

Aspettiamo, aspettiamo... ancora è lunghissima...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Giugno 2017)

Goaaaallll


----------



## 666psycho (3 Giugno 2017)

Gol! 2 a 1 per il real! Godo


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Giugno 2017)

grandissimo gol... speriamo che il Real non faccia cavolate


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

Comunque basta davvero con sto Isco.

Mettesse Bale o Morata


----------



## diavolo (3 Giugno 2017)

Ronaldoooo


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

*Ronaldooooooooooooooo

3-1*


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Giugno 2017)

3 pereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

mamma come godo


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2017)

Troppo forti il real


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Giugno 2017)

Sono 3 siiiiii


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Giugno 2017)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2017)

Sono come il Benfica non vinceranno mai.


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

@Tifo'o mi sa che avevi proprio ragione

Aspettiamo però


----------



## fabri47 (3 Giugno 2017)

Juve oscena. Sta dimostrando di non avere proprio la mentalità per vincere in europa.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Giugno 2017)

S-u-i-c-i-d-i-o j-u-v-e


----------



## 666psycho (3 Giugno 2017)

Goool goooodo


----------



## chicagousait (3 Giugno 2017)

Finita


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Giugno 2017)

Eccovi il tripleteeeee


----------



## Snake (3 Giugno 2017)

ecco perchè mi facevano ridere certi commenti


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

Comunque ragazzi Zidane (a meno di crolli negli ultimi minuti) è davvero un grande allenatore.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Giugno 2017)

Stavolta è davvero finita. Juventus mai rientrata in campo. 
Non me lo aspettavo ma questo significa essere abituati a giocare le finali e a vincerle


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Giugno 2017)

Ma sono gli stessi che hanno giocato col Barcellona? Ma dai sù, perdenti dentro


----------



## beleno (3 Giugno 2017)

cr7!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Giugno 2017)

Godo di brutto.


----------



## RickyB83 (3 Giugno 2017)

Mamma mia... Aspettiamo...


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi Zidane (a meno di crolli negli ultimi minuti) è davvero un grande allenatore.



La squadra l'ha unita Ancelotti, prima era una polveriera di prime donne


----------



## The Ripper (3 Giugno 2017)

Cardiff non è molto lontana da Manchester
A casaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Giugno 2017)

calma cmq, manca ancora tanto. 

intanto giallo a quel cane rosicone di pjanic.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Giugno 2017)

Higuain quanto vale?


----------



## Hellscream (3 Giugno 2017)

Non sarò sicuro fino al 94° e 59 secondi. Con sti maledetti non si è mai al sicuro.


----------



## fra29 (3 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Modric, che giocatore.
> 
> Ogni volta che tocca il pallone fa stringere il culo agli avversari.



Straordinario.. il più forte loro (CR7 il più decisivo).


----------



## The Ripper (3 Giugno 2017)

Isco è il giocatore più sopravvalutato della storia del calcio spagnolo


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Isco è il giocatore più sopravvalutato della storia del calcio spagnolo



gioca perchè bale non è al meglio, altrimenti credo non ci sia storia fra i 2. 
non mi spiego la tribuna di james, probabilmente è già impacchettato.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Giugno 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Non sarò sicuro fino al 94° e 59 secondi. Con sti maledetti non si è mai al sicuro.


deve proprio suicidarsi il real, una squadra che non perde mai le finali


----------



## RickyB83 (3 Giugno 2017)

Fino alla fine dajeee


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Giugno 2017)

Per quello che si sta vedendo la vera finale è stata Bayern-Real


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2017)

L'unica squadra che può battere il Real in una finale secca è proprio il Milan..


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Isco è il giocatore più sopravvalutato della storia del calcio spagnolo



Che pippa!


----------



## fra29 (3 Giugno 2017)

Questa non è la Juve.. 
O meglio, oggi ci si rende conto quanto diavolo conti una roba intangibile come il DNA europeo. Il Real straborda storia e gloria, la Juve in Europa vale un Arsenal o poco più.. che Donnarrumma se lo metta ben in testa..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Giugno 2017)

Ahahah quanto sto godendo. Che bello vederli umiliati


----------



## RickyB83 (3 Giugno 2017)

Aspettiamo Raga.. Fino alla fine..


----------



## Casnop (3 Giugno 2017)

Casemiro, Modric, Kroos, Carvajal, Marcelo. Il cuore battente del Real Madrid.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Giugno 2017)

ma morata non entra ?


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Giugno 2017)

Higuain e Dybala nulli, altro che Isco


----------



## Hellscream (3 Giugno 2017)

Benzema?? Ma perchè???


----------



## fabri47 (3 Giugno 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Questa non è la Juve..
> O meglio, oggi ci si rende conto quanto diavolo conti una roba intangibile come il DNA europeo. Il Real straborda storia e gloria, la Juve in Europa vale un Arsenal o poco più.. che Donnarrumma se lo metta ben in testa..


Hai ragione. Vedi questa Juve e poi quella contro il Barcellona. E' una questione di testa, pochi cavoli.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Giugno 2017)

"L'erede di Messi" cit.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Giugno 2017)

Alzala Gigi alzalaaaaa


----------



## RickyB83 (3 Giugno 2017)

Cmq Isco mica gioca male.. Anzi è in formissima


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Giugno 2017)

Allegri comunque deve andare via adesso 
il cambio Dybala - Lemina penso sia la fine della sua avventura ai gobbi


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Giugno 2017)

mamma mia che rischio.


----------



## CIppO (3 Giugno 2017)

Eccolo il triplete


----------



## fra29 (3 Giugno 2017)

modric hai vinto tutto, che puoi fare ancora di più in terra ispanica?
Max.. una bella accoppiata con #morata9 e #modric10?


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Giugno 2017)

Hahahahhahahaha cuadrato


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Giugno 2017)

che capra quadrato.


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

Quanto ci fanno godere


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Giugno 2017)

Non la vincono mai sti sfigati, è incredibile oh


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

Come mettono il naso fuori dall'Italia....


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Giugno 2017)

Un applauso a tutti i gufi. Ha funzionato.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Giugno 2017)

#gigipallonedoro


----------



## chicagousait (3 Giugno 2017)

Sergio Ramos è un gran furbone


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Giugno 2017)

Io doppiamente felice. Giuve a bocca asciutta e scommessa presa con quota interessante.


----------



## diavolo (3 Giugno 2017)

Segna Alvaro


----------



## RickyB83 (3 Giugno 2017)

# finoallafine #cardiff #gigialzala


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

Impressionanti questi, comunque. Tre coppe dei campioni in quattro anni...


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Giugno 2017)

quanto godrei se segnasse morata, e esultasse di brutto.


----------



## RickyB83 (3 Giugno 2017)

Daje alvaro


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Giugno 2017)

Entra il nostro numero nove


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Giugno 2017)

comunque vedi perché si chiedono a gran voce allenatori che trasmettano una mentalità vincente? zidane devo dire che non mi è mai parso nulla di che, invece... invece sti gran caxi gli vanno fatti complimenti enormi, due CL di fila, ok ha dei campioni, ma non è mai facile vincere


----------



## markjordan (3 Giugno 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione. Vedi questa Juve e poi quella contro il Barcellona. E' una questione di testa, pochi cavoli.


il barca attuale in italia retrocede , la juve illude incontrando le peggiori
e poi coi forti ci vuole cuore che loro non avranno mai


----------



## chicagousait (3 Giugno 2017)

Si vabbè ma basta con la vittoria del Real o di una spagnola


----------



## diavolo (3 Giugno 2017)

Ahahahah


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Giugno 2017)

4-1!!!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Giugno 2017)

sbrotfl..........

asfaltatiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> comunque vedi perché si chiedono a gran voce allenatori che trasmettano una mentalità vincente? zidane devo dire che non mi è mai parso nulla di che, invece... invece sti gran caxi gli vanno fatti complimenti enormi, due CL di fila, ok ha dei campioni, ma non è mai facile vincere



Ha fatto qualcosa che nemmeno Guardiola ci è riuscito.. Zidane diventerà un grande allenatore anzi lo è già. Oggi guardate che ha preparto la partite in modo perfetto, cosi come contro l'Atletico e Bayern.

Nemmeno Guardiola con una squadra molto molto più forte del Real, è mai riuscito a fare due di fila.


----------

